# Building an 06' Bianchi 928 Lugged



## 1bianchi (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm accumulating the parts I need to build the bike and keep coming up w/ questions on sizing parts etc. 1st. I am going to buy (eventually) a Campy Chorus 07 group, I assume I need an Italian BB b/c the frame is Italian? 2nd. How do I know how ling the esatpost should be. Its hard enough to find a 31.4 mm seatpost, now do I need 250mm or 350mm length. The frame is a 57cm. Thanks


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Bianchi has used ENGLISH bottom brackets for years.


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*How did you choose Your Frame Size?*

I hope to find myself in the same situation. I don't know if I should get a frame first or the group-o first. I guess I could start building a wheel set.

How did you choose your frame size? What are your measurements? I have an 97 Veloce with a straight top tupe. It is a 59cm center-to-top with a 570mm straight top tube. I think it is too long. The new 59 size has an even longer top tube. I am thinking the 57 size would fit me, but It is good to compare notes.

Please post some pics of the frame and the build process.


----------



## 1bianchi (Sep 25, 2006)

I chose the 57cm frame b/c my 05 Lemond feels really good and its a 57. I know the geometry is different but it seemd similar enough. I also found a sizing chart on this forum, I think from Colorado Cyclist, and it suggested the same size after I plugged in my measurements. I'm 6', 200 lbs, have a 33 inseam. THey suggested shoulder width for the handlebars, 44, and and long cranks for people w/ slow cadence and more knee pressure, or short cranks, 170 - 172.5mm for people w/ frame sizes 55 - 61 who have a faster cadence and want less pressure on there knees (me).

I don't have any pix yet, the frame is still in bubble wrap, along w/ the handlebars and seat, in boxes next to them. I'm going to order the hard to find 31.4mm seatpost tonight, then start saving for the Campy Chorus 07 package over the winter. I'll figure out the stem length by measuring out my current saddle to bars length and trying to match it on this bike. Hoping my wife will buy me the Zonda wheels for Christmas!

I'll put on some pix as it gets built. I just can't put it into a stand till I get a seatpost.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I was wondering about that. Is it not a good idea to put a carbon or aluminum bike in a stand by the frame? Is the seatpost the only place to put the bike in the stand? What if you have a carbon fiber seatpost?

As far as fit goes, there are a couple of websites that will provide a frame size to you based upon the measurements that you enter. I used two different sites to come up with my size, but I liked the one at Wrench Science the best. It provided me with all the lengths I needed (e.g., seat tube length, top tube + stem length for overall reach, crank length).

Me, I prefer to buy the frame before buying the components, because the components go around the frame. What happens if you buy an English bottom bracket and decide on a frame that takes Italian? There are other things too, like seatpost diameter and headset diameter, but I guess those are purchased outside of a groupo so they don't matter as much. Oh yeah, braze-on versus clamp-on front derailleur.

Good luck with the 928 build. I almost bought the 928 lugged to build over the winter, but then decided on the Colnago Cristallo monocoque frame. Maybe we can compare notes on our builds as the winter progresses. Me, I'm still waiting for my frame and I ordered it two months ago. Supposedly, it is being shipped early next week.


----------



## 1bianchi (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, got the seatpost this weekend. It was tought to find the 31.4 seatpost special for bianchi (celsete stickers on it) but picked it up in Orlando. I've been advised by friends who worked in bike shops never to put a unrounded piece of carbon into a bike stand clamp as the force generated by the clamp can not be evenly distributed on the segment and can damage it (crack it). The round seatpost can be clamped, as it is perfectly round, and was designed to be clamped by the seatpost clamp. Make sense to me. I've spent too much money on the frame to take that chance.

Good luck on your Colnago, that is a beautiful bike.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I just got my Colnago Cristallo carbon fiber frame this weekend, and now I can completely understand why a carbon fiber frame should not be clamped on a stand. There isn't one single spot on this frame that is round, so it would probably end up cracked if I tried to clamp it. You are spot on about the cracking. I just had never seen a carbon fiber frame up close, or the ones that I had seen up close looked like they had round tubes (e.g., Scattante).


----------



## 1bianchi (Sep 25, 2006)

*Its alive!!*

Started to get some parts on the bike now that I have the seatpost. Borrowed some wheels and a stem so we could mount the forks and get some sizing ideas done. Mostly an excuse to have a few beers and talk bikes. Here are some pix.


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*Keep the Pics a Posting!!*

What kind of Seat Post did you get? What year is the frame? Is the fork Steerer tube metal or carbon?

Next area of fun is cable routing. Please take some close up pics of the Front Derailure mounting and all the cabling. 

Looking good so far.


----------



## 1bianchi (Sep 25, 2006)

I bought the FSA K-flrce light specially made for Bianchi (celeste colored stickers on it). Its really nice, its carbon fibers match the frame exactly. It not the same seatpost the bike is normally supplies w/. It has a slight setback to it. The frame is an 06', and it came w/ the carbon bianchi fork. Lucjkily I have a friend who knows how to cut the carbon steerer tube. 
I probably wont have the Campy grupo, and cables etc. till after Christmas, got to save up some $. But I will add another picture when the wheels show up in the mail next week, ordered the campy Zondas in black yesterday.


----------



## 1bianchi (Sep 25, 2006)

*Its Alive!*

I finally finished the bike about 1 week ago, its all tuned up and just waiting for the salt and sand to be brushed from the road. I owe a huge thanks to my friend who had every tool and the italian music to boot to inspire us during building. 

Here are the latest pix. Enjoy and pray for warm wx.

Vinnie in NH

For some reason the website or computer won't let me upload the pix!!


----------



## 1bianchi (Sep 25, 2006)

*Its Alive!*

I finally finished the bike about 1 week ago, its all tuned up and just waiting for the salt and sand to be brushed from the road. I owe a huge thanks to my friend who had every tool and the italian music to boot to inspire us during building. 

Here are the latest pix. Enjoy and pray for warm wx.

Vinnie in NH


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Beautiful bike. Are you sure it is a 57 sloping? It just doesn't look that big but I could be wrong.


----------



## 1bianchi (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm sure its a 57, I have the sticker on the frame (now removed) to prove it although I never measured it. It feels fine to me, similar to my last bike ( a 57cm lemond). About the "sloping", I wasn't aware you could choose between sloping and non-sloping frame when ordering. I'm pretty sure Bianchi just makes on version of this frame in different sizes to pick from.


----------



## 1bianchi (Sep 25, 2006)

Fabsroman, how is your Colnago coming, any pix yet?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

1bianchi,

I thought that the Bianchis only came in sloping geometry, and I had been looking at the 53cm sloping 928 lugged for a while. Almost thought about buying it in lieu of the Colnago Arte frame that I picked up off of ebay a month ago for $650.

The Cristallo is finished for the most part. I have a set of Zipp 202's being delivered today, and those should look nice on the bike. Here are a couple of pics with wheels built with old school Record Strada box type tubulars and 2007 Record hubs. It is too cold here to take pics of the bike with the 202's on it, so that will have to wait until spring when I have all three bikes finished.


----------



## 1bianchi (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, thats a beautiful bike. The Zips should be a great addition. Good Luck


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

1bianchi,
Where did you pick up your 928L frame? I have one of the 928 white frames that is a touch too long for me and I think a 57cm 928L would be the perfect ticket. 

Ben


----------



## 1bianchi (Sep 25, 2006)

Ben,

I bought the frame, which is an 06', at Beyondbikes.com, around $1400 at the time. Good luck,

Vinnie


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

Ok, cool. Thanks for that. I just looked and the only thing they have listed in a 928L bike in 59, so not really my cuppa. Anyhow, anyone want to trade their 57 928L for a 58 928W?


----------



## Cogito (Nov 7, 2005)

Mine's a 55 but I think I'll keep it.
Finally have the 07 Chorus and Euros on my 928L. It has replaced the D/A 9speed group.
I am very happy with the results. The seat came of the GF's L'una as she didn't like it. I find it slightly more comfortable than the Pave that it replaced and it's a little lighter. The bike dropped half a pound and hangs at 17lbs even as seen in photos.
My last group was put together well and shifted cleanly but this is something else. I love the way I can drop a bunch of gears at one fell swoop of the thumb. I include a 'before' picture. I'll try white bar tape next time and see how it looks.


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

That's a sexy ride man! Let me know how your 928L rides compared to the L'una...


----------



## Cogito (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks.
It doesn't isolate road buzz as beautifully as the L'una but 'feels' a little snappier on climbs and sprints.


----------



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

*more questions!*

Just bought a 928 frame yesterday and am taking the parts from my Giant TCR Composite. It was a medium large and just always felt too "long" regardless of stem length and seatpost/seat position. Got a 55 cm. I'm 5'11" but OLD (52) and am more comfortable at this advanced age not real stretched out. Glad to learn that it has an English BB, but did not know about seatpost size! Any other concerns I should be aware of as I move my Ultegra group over (yeah I know I should get Campy.... later.... but do have Campy on my De Rosa Dual at least!)
appreciate the guidance!
JAM 
(p.s. here's a small pic of the frame)


----------

